# CUBE sortie casque + entrée micro



## soleil91 (30 Avril 2009)

bonsoir
je vois une prise jack ( 2,5 ?? elle me semble bien petite )  sur le boitier raccordé usb qui sert à alimenter les enceintes harman kardon -  y a t il une autre particularité du casque à part donc la taille jack  pour écouter la musique si c'est bien cela -- 

par ailleurs je ne vois pas d'entrée micro ---

merci et à +++++++


----------



## alaincha (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelle est la question ?

Que veux tu faire ?


----------



## soleil91 (3 Mai 2009)

bonsoir
oui en effet j'aimangé un peu vite ma phrase
comme il s'agit d'une alimentation uniquement par usb  en direct de ce cube je me demandais s'il y avait ' à part la taille de la fiche jack,  une indication particulière pour acheter un casque  pour qu'il y ait assez de ..force ...
espérant apporter plus de clarté 
mais je me pose sans doute une question pour rien 

à++++++


----------



## mjpolo (10 Mai 2009)

soleil91 a dit:


> bonsoir
> oui en effet j'aimangé un peu vite ma phrase
> comme il s'agit d'une alimentation uniquement par usb  en direct de ce cube je me demandais s'il y avait ' à part la taille de la fiche jack,  une indication particulière pour acheter un casque  pour qu'il y ait assez de ..force ...
> espérant apporter plus de clarté
> ...



Une réponse tardive mais.... pour - comme tu le dis bien - une question pour rien... 

C'est une sortie casque, point. Tu t'achètes un casque de meilleure qualité possible pour écouter de la belle musique, c'est tout.


----------



## soleil91 (10 Mai 2009)

eh bien voilà et merci --------- 
tu auras compris que je me suis posé cette question car pas du tout habitué à une simple sortie usb mais à une sortie audio ou auxiliaire à partir par exemple d'une chaine audio = jack 3,5 etc 

mais c'est le charme d'antan .......  sacré cube !

tiens au passage je donne deux liens récemment trouvés par un intervenat autre que moi sur CCM
http://macmodcubetam.free.fr/macmodcubetam_perso/index.html

http://applecube.forumpro.fr/

À+++++++


----------



## mjpolo (10 Mai 2009)

...et effectivement  il n'y a pas d'entrée micro 
Il faut iMic en USB


----------

